# Cosmic Atrophy -- progressive death



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

> This is one of those rare progressive and/or "weird" death metal bands that not only holds together, but generates an atmosphere. Unlike bad prog bands of all varieties, who patch together different artistic impulses in the same key or tempo and call it a song, these riffs are made to work together as if part of a continuing dialogue within each song.
> 
> Comparisons to Demilich, Voivod and Gorguts would be appropriate. Cosmic Atrophy do not try for the killer awkward and difficult riff, but fit together a series of smaller, eerie riffs that comprise an overall attitude or spirit to each song. The 2009 teaser track you can hear on their myspace represents not a new direction but a clearer vision of the same direction they showed on 2008's Codex Incubo.
> 
> Cosmic Atrophy -- Progressive Death Metal from Houston


I think those who dislike metal should listen more selectively. This is an example of some of the weirder and possibly more interesting stuff going on right now.


----------

